# What's the difference?



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

This is my first season of cheesemaking. So far I have made fromage blanc, ricki's fromagina, and chevre (using those individual culture packets). They all seem nearly identical. What are the differences among the three? Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Also, how long do most of you hang these? 

I'm noticing after about 4-5 hours there isn't really anymore whey dripping out. Is that too soon to take it down if the whey has stopped dripping? The first I left for the full 12 hours (I misread the instructions and just thought it said 12, not 6-12). It was good but a bit dry. The next two batches I only left for 6 hours. Much better but still not as creamy as I thought it would be?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

> AND I finally heard back from Jim, the technical adviser at cheesemaking.com. Just as we suspected all three of the soft cheese cultures are the same! You can read our short correspondence bellow.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> ...


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Sondra! That's interesting!


----------

